# Any JKD instruction in Cambridge UK???



## Aleem (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone on these forums has had any experience with any JKD schools / instructors in Cambridge (uk). If so, is there any chance you could forward me their details? Thanks very much.

Also generally I wanted to ask people about their JKD experience ... from what I've gained from reading about JKD has confused me profoundly. I guess the only real questions I can ask that will benefit me are ...

a) The reason for your choosing JKD
b) How satisfied are you with your training/instruction?
c) Generally what level of sparring + bagwork and cardio work is incorporated in JKD schools in your opinion?

It's just that the place I train at and the art I train in is at the moment not giving giving me (I feel) enough contact training. I love the art, the teachers and students are very nice and conciencious but I just don't think the sparring and bagwork is quite there.

Any advice/views would be greatly appreciated thanks,

Aleem.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 18, 2005)

Aleem said:
			
		

> Also generally I wanted to ask people about their JKD experience ... from what I've gained from reading about JKD has confused me profoundly. I guess the only real questions I can ask that will benefit me are ...
> 
> a) The reason for your choosing JKD
> b) How satisfied are you with your training/instruction?
> ...


Hi Aleem, dont know about any place in Cambride but there maybe something close. Did you e-mail Karl Tanswell or check out his site ?
I will give you my responses; other peoples reasons may be entirely different

A. Originally I chose JKD because of the limitless possibilities that are allowed. An individual can't be constricted by an art that has no boundaries. (and I wanted to be like Bruce Lee  )

B. I have trained with a few different JKD Instructors, and they have all added depth to my game as a martial artist, I consider every one of them a friend.

C. every school I've been to has had sparring, bag work and cardio on some level.

Again this is only MY experience.

Marvin


----------



## Aleem (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, 

Yeah I did check that site out and it looked very nice - its got me thinking about things. No JKD in Middlesbrough as far as I'm aware so that is a problem; however it all does look very tempting and if there were any such clubs around I'd definitely give them a try.

How long have you been doing JKD marvin?

Anyone else's thoughts?

Aleem.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 18, 2005)

Aleem, I went to my 1st jkd seminar in 1992 or 93. Don't know if that was when I started doing it, but thats when I caught the bug.
As far as clubs, why not start your own? Just get a group of "like minded individuals" together and form a training group. Play around and see what happens! Make a few road trips to seminars and clubs to see if you are on the right track.
Marvin


----------



## Aleem (Jul 18, 2005)

Hehe I'm already beginning to work on our own experimentations with a friend of mine. However, the only problem is the motivational aspect; I love MA but somehow paradoxically if there's not a class going on I tend to go to sleep hehe.

But thats a good idea you put forward there - I might actually search MT for some M-artists in Middlesbrough.

Thanks for the idea,

Aleem.


----------



## NeilX66 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.cambridgemartialarts.freeserve.co.uk/index.htm

Ollie Batts teaches JKD amongst many other things, and right in the center of Cambridge


----------

